# Hurricane hangers



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally found a use for those boxes of straight flex I've had laying around.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks like someone mussed up putting the hurricane straps on the wall-ties and not the roof rafter


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

Yup. And they should be applied on the outside of the wall per simpson.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> .....


nice to see someone who like his job and make some contractor look like he knows what he is doing  moore you rock :thumbup:


----------

